# I think I can fool you, Mom!



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji and Lizzie hate to do their business in the rain and on wet grass or ground. DH and I had been on vacation last week. My petsitter stayed with them while we were gone. She adores them. She takes them for walks 5 times a day and they have a blast with her. Well, we had major storms over a week ago and after that we had fabulous weather. Benji and Lizzie enjoyed walking around the neighborhood with the petsitter and doing their business outside for the entire week.

We have set up pads for them in our basement which has a walkout patio. They use the pads when the weather is bad or when we go out and they need to go. They are also used to going out on the patio when it is dry. Everything was fine and dandy until it started raining again yesterday and they went back to using pads.

This morning it stopped raining so I took them out on the lawn around our patio. Benji and Lizzie both hated the wet grass and sat on the dry patio refusing to move. We spent at least 20 minutes with battle of wills raging. Finally, I put Benji near the spot where he always pees when it's dry. He ran back inside the house, I kept trying for a few times and then sternly told him to pee at his usual spot. He stared at me and he just lifted his leg and pretended to pee. I was laughing so hard to watch him lift his leg just long enough to make me believe that he was piddling and not even a drop coming out. I brought them inside the house and asked them to use the pads; both dutifully obeyed and enjoyed doing their business on dry, clean pads! :biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Poprnima, Benji is one smart boy. I hate all this rain we are getting but then again it could be snow...


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

That's so funny. These guys are smart little stinkers!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pretty smart, they have you trained very well. LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Why do we think we are smarter than they are, and they keep proving otherwise. Too bad you didn't have a video.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Very cute story


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Poornima, that is adorable!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, he tried and that is the best anyone can expect!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker will do that with me, too! I can't help but laugh... He's obviously thinking, "oh, all right, I'll lift my leg to get you off my case...!"


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hilarious! Don't you just love them?!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny, Milo also can't stand to do his business in the rain or on wet ground. He'll rush out with the others and then just stand there on the top step. I think it has something to do with their royal highnesses. Now Ruby OTOH rushes out and gets muddy with the best of them. She came back so disgusting today I had to memorialize it in a photo. I'll have to post it somewhere.

Love, love, love your guys. They definitely have a regal presence.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Smart little guy.... I love it!:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love it poornima!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I ♥ Benji!!! First, it was his beautiful coat. Then, it was how he watches TV. Now, this. He's such a hoot! ound:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Poornima, I can just visualize that in my head! Those stinkers are so funny.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Sydney did that a few times when we were very early in the potty training stages and I was letting her out far more often than she likely had to go. She knew she would get high praise and playtime if she went, so she would assume the position for a second, and then run inside. And this was within a week or two of being home - too smart for their own good sometimes! (Of course, that doesn't mean she had potty training mastered by then, it was just mommy manipulation she had a good handle on...haha)


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

That is so funny!!!! Even dogs have a sense of humor! Guess he was trying to fool his Mommy on April Fool's! HA HA!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

That is SO funny...


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

That is so funny! I love how smart they are. At least the rain has stopped - for now.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poorniman, I would have LOL too ! What a smart guy! 

Sammy hates the rain and wet grass too, so we have to keep challenging him to get out there and make sure all our doors are closed and he's watched. Next time, if there's a next time, I'll be training a pup to use the pad!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am training Rosie to go outside now; but pee pads are wonderful things. I don't have to take her out after dark or in the rain. And If I go to the store or something and leave her, I don't have to worry. We are down to just one spot with the pads (did have them all over the house). Not a big deal to keep it changed, and so much better than a wet dog.


----------

